# fudge on the beach



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Took a few photos of fudge on stokes bay beach in gosport this afternoon


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks like he had a lot of fun.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Fab pics xx


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

he did,he loves it there,last time i took him he spent the whole time barking at the waves,he`s realised they aren`t doing it on purpose!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww silly puppy


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww hes so cute!! Is he Albino? xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww looks like he had a great time!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

he`s not quite an albino,coz he has blue eyes,but almost.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pictures, looks such fun - envious 

Thanks for sharing. xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww bless, looks like lots of fun. I love that pink nose of his super adorable


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanx.he is great.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> Took a few photos of fudge on stokes bay beach in gosport this afternoon


he looks beautiful, looks like he had a brill time, can i just ask is he albino?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

not quite,he has blue eyes,i think if he was full albino,he would have white fur and pink eyes.
he doesn`t have great eyesight though


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> not quite,he has blue eyes,i think if he was full albino,he would have white fur and pink eyes.
> he doesn`t have great eyesight though


yeah he should have white fur and red eyes..... I just thought because his nose is soo pink hes the 1st dog ive seen with a full pink nose. Hes so cute


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i know, he shouldn`t have a pink nose or blue eyes or that colur coat.
his mum was buff and his dad black and white.there were 2 in the litter with the blue eyes and pink nose,the other 3 were "normal"2 black and tans and 1 red and white.
very strange


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

First of all I love that name...Fudge..that is awesome...he is a gorgous dog....looks right at home there on the beach...great pictures


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

He looks like he is having great fun  Im in Gosport aswell


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

small world!!!!


----------

